

The New Science of Building Great Teams - kvnn
http://hbr.org/2012/04/the-new-science-of-building-great-teams/

======
kvnn
"Drawing on that insight, we advised the center’s manager to revise the
employees’ coffee break schedule so that everyone on a team took a break at
the same time. That would allow people more time to socialize with their
teammates, away from their workstations. Though the suggestion flew in the
face of standard efficiency practices, the manager was baffled and desperate,
so he tried it. And it worked: AHT fell by more than 20% among lower-
performing teams and decreased by 8% overall at the call center. Now the
manager is changing the break schedule at all 10 of the bank’s call centers
(which employ a total of 25,000 people) and is forecasting $15 million a year
in productivity increases."

